# Duel Gauge Track for Live Steam



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

I have noticed in a number of videos the use of duel Gauge track.
Is this avalable comercialy or is it hand laid?
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Gerald, 
Sunset Valley certainly sell dual gauge 0 and 1 track. 
I don't think that Llagas does. 
Not sure about any others. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, 
I will check them out. As you can guess from my handle my main interest is boats, but we have recently moved and there is all this green space at the new house and I have been thinking about a small layout. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset valley has dual gauge track here.[/b]


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have Sunset Valley dual gauge track on my portable layout. 
On my outdoor fixed track I have AMS narrow gauge track with the third rail held in place with tie plugs drilled and snaped into place on the AMS ties. 
Both systems work well, the SVRR dual gauge is easier to build. 
Hope this helps, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

is it hand laid 
I added a third rail to my Llagas Creek track by drilling through the tie plates and ties with a cordless Dremel, and then spiking the extra rail in place. I think the tie plates were Micro-Engineering and the spikes were similarly M-E. I bent over the spikes underneath as the ties are hollow.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Gargraves lists two #1 gauge / dual gauge tracks...

*701-401* *37" #1 (G) & S-Gauge with 3 Tinplated rails* *each* *$8.50* *701-201* *37" #1 (G) & O-Gauge with 4 Tinplated rails* *each* *$8.00*

not sure how the O/1 track is laid out with 4 rails, but my guess is that the O gauge track uses a common outside rail with the #1 gauge and is 3-rail.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, can you tell me more about the "tie plugs" that you used, and where to get them. 

Hope your basement shop is drying out and no equipment was ruined. 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a caution concerning Gargraves track. It is great indoors. The rail is formed from tinplated sheet, like Bachmann's train set track. The ties are stained, but not treated for rot - and I am not sure what kind of wood is used for those ties. I used the S gauge track indoors, but I would hesitate taking Gargraves track outdoors. I fear that it would look like an abandoned siding all too soon. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using Sunset Valley dual gauge brass track outdoors for three years and the layout looks as new - great flexibility for those with two gauges of trains.


Jerry Reshew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

'O' gauge 3 rail has the extra rail in the middle. That 4 rail track must be pretty ugly looking stuff. 

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Andrew,*

*I don't think the o gauge portion of the dual gauge track has a center rail. We live steamers have managed to do without that center rail.*


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom,

I was referring to the Gargraves 4 rail indoor track. It must get pretty convoluted at the turnouts!

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,

You will forgive me. I was just trying to be a live steam snob, and a smart-ass. I see that Gargraves even makes a track with as many as 5 rails...










It kind of reminds me of the track leading out of the old EMD plant in London, Ontario, which required this milti-gauge track to handle all the different gauges of locomotives manufactured there...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom 

The thread did start off about duel gauge track for live steam but strayed off onto Gargraves stuff. I was more pointing out that 3 rail O gauge had it's extra rail in the center and not outside. Way off track from live steam though. 
I saw that 5 rail one. I think it is 3 rail trestle track with guard rails. The track in the picture at the EMD plant you posted is pretty bizarre. The Sunset Valley stuff looks good for duel gauge. Iv'e never really liked the look of center rail train track. They do have some interesting layouts without the polarity problems though otherwise I why would you do it? 

Andrew


----------

